# Interested in starting to hunt/train V



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need some info on where to start with the V hunt training/field training. When it comes to this, I'm as novice as it gets so I figured that some of you may have articles or blogs on where to begin. Whistler's going to be 5 months in a little over a week so I want to introduce him (and myself!!) to all of which he was bread for.. He's seen his share of Canada Geese and ducks but hasn't really been in the field specifically on the ''chase" or hunt.
I'm all eyes and ears!
Thanks in advance,
AT aka Hank


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am also interested in this and have posted but didn't get any replies. I am curious what people have to say BC I have NO clue!! Haha If I find anything I all let you know!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm, I don't know that I am interested in going hunting (we will have to wait and see). However I am interested in training in Vizsla. He is now nine months and has been going to general obedience classes since 11 wks, and has progressed really well. He recently started a puppy agility class, not sure that agilility is my thing.

I think I would like to do working trials with Boris so I went on the internet and looked for gundog clubs in my area. I found one and joined. I went a long to the first session last Sunday. The trainers are extremely experienced. I wasn't too impressed with the lady that took our group (talked too much while dogs and owners got cold and bored). I will keep going as I am sure first sessions are not the easiest sessions to get off the ground. Methods are very different from normal obedience classes as they prefere you not to use treats and there is a strong emphasis on using the whistle and hand signals for most commands. Next Sunday they are having a day just for the HPR dogs which I have signed up for - should be interesting. 

So my suggestion is to search the internet for gundog trainer/ gundog clubs. Ken and RBD might have some good suggestions too.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I would say that as far as doing things in the field with your Vizsla, you have at least 3 distinct choices:

- AKC Hunting Tests. You have three levels, JH, SH, MA and the new MHA. It's not a competition, but judging your dog against the standard (e.g. hunting, pointing, trainability, etc, etc). Because Vizslas generally develop slower and are more submissive than some of the other pointing breeds, you spread this process over time, several years with long breaks in between. For the first step, Junior Hunter, you only need a trainer for maybe two or three sessions, to introduce your dog to birds and bring out the desire. Then you just enter into Hunting Tests and discover how much fun they are

- Field Trials. This is basically a competitive sport that imitates hunting. It's like baseball for people with dogs. Your dog is judged against all other dogs in the stakes. So the emotional component for the handler is much stronger and therefore this sport is _very_ addictive. Like the Hunting Tests, you spread the training and the process over time. Training for Field Trials will make some changes in how your dog hunts (i.e. it will run much bigger and the point will be much more stauch and stylish), but for a period of time when you just try things out it doesn't matter.

- Upland Hunting. That's real hunting where you yourself have to shoot (you don't shoot in either AKC Field Trials or Hunting Tests, only the official gunners do that). So the distance your dog runs will have to be closer to the gun range. 

Obviously, upland hunting and AKC Hunting Tests are 100% compatible and you can mix them into a continuous activity very easily. There are differences between these two and field trials but walking trials can be combined into this too. 

When the dog is very young and you're a novice handler, the best thing to do is have a pro spend a couple of days with you and do the following:
- introduce your dog to the birds and bring out the desire (1 or 2 sessions)
- basic recall in the field
- introduce the starter pistol (also maybe 2 sessions, depending on how bird-crazy your dog is)

Then what you do is enter for the earliest Hunting Test for Juniors or for the walking Field Trial for the puppy stake. The requirements are minimal - just for the dog to display the instinct. You tell them that you're new, ask them to put you in a later brace so that you can walk the first couple of braces as a spectator with the gallery and see what happens. 

And then you just keep entering your dog. Weekend after weekend after weekend, until the season is over. Each event you participate in will take place in a different location. You'll drive a lot. But in a very short period of time, you will learn about different field cover and size and how they affect your dog's performance, the back course, the reaction to the brace mate, the wind and scent cones, etc. Then you'll want to solve whatever problems you discover via a combination of yard work and working with a trainer. 

And on and on and on. _If you like being out and about with your dog, especially hiking - you're going to fall in love with this very quickly, I promise._ It truly is addictive. 

And then, during the winter and summer months, off-season, there is still stuff to do with your dog - the show ring. Just as competitive as field trials (you win by defeating others) and just as addictive. So if you get into it, you can be doing something fun literally every weekend of the year.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

And the last thing: maybe an ideal thing for you to do would be to go on the AKC site, the Events section and do a search for the hunting tests near you. Then just go to the next one on your own. 

Many Senior and Master entries will be handled by pro trainers, so you will be able to meet potential candidates face to face and observe how the handle their dog, your chemistry, etc. Will save you a ton of time....


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Another place to check out for those people who want just a hunting dog versus a Field Trial dog and need to learn themselves is to find your local NAVHDA(North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association) Typically they are a group of hunters that train together educating both new comers and old and their dogs. Additionally they do testing under their parent organization for pointing breeds for upland and water fowl.

http://www.navhda.org/

its a good place to go train yourself and your dogs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hank,

It all starts finding someone who will "take you under their wing" because you WANT to learn with an enthusiastic attitude for what you are doing. 

Most hunters and dog men, I have found, are reserved people and not flashy. I wouldn't pull up in a shiny BMW coupe with your dog in a sweater to a field trial if you want to be taken seriously. ???
Find a trainer who you can trust and can talk to easily. Under the red coat, your Hungarian Pointer is a natural hunter. He is easy to teach. You (or me) on the other hand is a much tougher challenge. We over think it.

Be a sponge. Help out your local club at events. Show the local Pointing community of hunters you will give as much as you take. Get active and take advice without comment, but always remember that advice is worth what you pay for it. 

Everyone has a "point of view" on everything. Bird men / women are the same.

There are so many different levels of "bird hunting" from rank beginner up through true professionals. Like Baseball from Tee Ball to the Major League and a 50 steps in between.

A True professional (National Gun Dog Champion type) told me once that there are three types of field dog owners. He likes to work with type 1 and type 3.

Type 1 knows nothing and says as much and doesn't pretend to know.

Type 2 knows a little and acts like he knows it all. 

Type 3 knows a lot and doesn't say much unless asked and will give a simple answer to a question

I'm happily still type 1 (for a long time). I am loving learning to think like a dog. That's my highest ambition. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Where are you located? I would start looking at breeders in your area that train their own dogs, or find out who is doing the training for them.
See if there are any hunt test or trials in your area and go watch, and meet some people. It take birds to train a bird dog. You need to start looking for a bird supplier and property to run the pup.
There are plenty of books and videos on the market.
Training with Mo is a good one. I'm sure other people will chime in with their favorite books,
I like this website and its free.
http://steadywithstyle.com/


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I took out my last comment. But the point that I'm trying to make is that the most important thing to do is to get involved - meet people, observe what happens, etc. It's much easier to get a taste of things when your dog is young - because the dog will know what to do with only a minimal pre-work (bird and blank intro). 

I was in the same situation as you are not long ago. I did my homework - read books, blogs and talked to people. But it wasn't until I was actually in the field when everything I learned and read really started to mean something. To see, for the very first time, how your dog figures out in front of your eyes what it is it had been wanting to do - it's truly an amazing experience. It happened to me several months ago for the first time and I've been in the field every single weekend since then and itching to go back during the week days. Then to qualify for your very first pass in a hunting test, it's another milestone (and getting a great score doesn't hurt). And it builds on from there. 

It's easy to get intimidated by all the talk about the art of training and the topics that don't actually come into play until much, much later; and it's equally easy to make a mistake with over-training. So I think a lot of people are putting this experience off because they don't know what it entails and feel like they'll make fools out of themselves in front of others. And instead of going to a test just to watch, they stay home and read about what they could easily see for themselves. Nothing against that, but it's just not the same.

Another option to find a trainer is to look up your local Vizsla club and contact the chairperson running hunting tests and field trials. They will be able to recommend trainers in your area that the Vizsla people are using.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for all your amazing comments/responses! I am thrilled by your enthousiasm and am very happy to borrow your tips and knowledge attained from your many hours/years of learning with your Vs! I will definitely seek out my local field associations and work with them to soak up as much as I can! 

We have a 30 acre wood lot where there are some patridges, rabbits and deer that we will be definitely scoping out. We have a camp in those woods where I bring him out just to be out of town and relax with him...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

BTW this forum is amazing! Thank you all for contributing! The passion for the V on this forum is second to none; it's almost as though you get as much from all the comments as from spending some nice quality time with our own Vs!!
It cracks me up to see how intense Whistler is to follow commands or learn from us that I obviously will seek guidance and instruction to make sure he reaches his full potential. He's such a trooper waiting for a command that I call him my little soldier. (I'm sure most of you know what I mean with that one when they sit on command and just yearn for the next powerful command to come..)

I will keep you posted on how I makeout! 

Keep the interesting topics rolling as I'm eager to listen!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry so late to the Party! I've moved back to California from Summer Camp with a Field trial thrown in at Branched Oak Nebraska and am finally getting settled (a little). Reading through the thread I'd say everyone else pretty much summed it up. A recap of points I'd say:



[li]Find a local Vizsla or Pointing dog club (retriever clubs are great for retrievers, not so much for pointers[/li]
[li]Spend some time going to a few events - Fun Field Days, Trainer Weekend open houses, Pointing dog hunt tests and Field trials, etc.[/li]
[li]Meet people (seriously - some people go and wallflower so badly we don't even realize they're there and we LOVE new people in the sport)[/li]
[li]Have FUN! [/li]
[li]Play the "Rookie" Card - Level 1 (RBD still tries, but I don't let him off on that anymore!)[/li]


----------

